# Newbie



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

So I was looking at the HK 45 USP for a first gun, I would love to hear some feedback from anyone that owns this firearm


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you are talking the full size it's a big gun.The compact is nice but it has the same capacity of a 1911.

I have the Tactical FS and I really like it.The Match trigger is the main reason I bought it so I wouldn't have to spend the money to upgrade to it,and it's a really nice trigger.The upgrade will run a hundred and change for the parts.It shoots really soft for a 45,the recoil spring assembly is unique and works well.The tactical also has adjustable sights if that matters,but be aware that HK sights in for a cover hold.It's a very good gun and if it fits your hand you will probably like it.The double action pull isn't great but the single action of the Match makes up for it.Mags are expensive though.The compact can be converted to the Match trigger but the trigger itself won't work in that frame,it either has to be modified or the original trigger drilled and tapped for the stop screw.You also shouldn't shoot lead out of them,but it can be done if you know what you're doing and reload them yourself.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039

For HK USP info, you might want to check out the H&K forum listed at the bottom of this page.


----------

